# best tld offshore?



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

im looking for an offshore domain name so what tld's have less restrictions?


----------



## Melon (Jan 13, 2014)

.to is very nice.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

and decent priced ones?


----------



## texteditor (Jan 13, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> and decent priced ones?




Don't exist, .si is the closest you'll get


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 13, 2014)

.se has lesser restrictions, then again with the piratebay bs ongoing...


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

what is the cheapest way to get a .se domain?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 13, 2014)

Would .be count?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

what about .es.


----------



## blergh (Jan 13, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> .se has lesser restrictions, then again with the piratebay bs ongoing...


No, not really.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

blergh said:


> No, not really.


Can you please suggest one with less resetions?
Or my other idea is do what tpb does and have a back up domain


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 13, 2014)

.SEA  (TLD of the Principality of Sealand) is the ultimate offshore TLD if you don't mind connecting to the alternate Internet, the Cesidian Root

If you want something that will work on the regular NSA sponsored Internet then go for a  .SU because that's what all the cool kids are registering today.


----------



## blergh (Jan 13, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Can you please suggest one with less resetions?
> 
> 
> Or my other idea is do what tpb does and have a back up domain


I have no idea. If they want you they will get to you, but trying to use .se won't end well.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe .ws?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 14, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Maybe .ws?


anyone?

as i need to know about .ws


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

Why don't you search for information on it instead of sitting here with a bib on, mouth open, waiting to be fed?


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 14, 2014)

blergh said:


> I have no idea. If they want you they will get to you, but trying to use .se won't end well.


Exactly it does not matter the extension you use if it is hosted, or the domain is registered, in the States and they want you they will get you. The extension will not matter. Most people forget that if they use someone like GoDaddy for the domain register they still are bound by U.S. law for the domain at least.  Unless the domain is a CCTLD and its own laws as well. It causes a whole can of worms to be opened up then. It is a big mess.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 14, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> Exactly it does not matter the extension you use if it is hosted, or the domain is registered


Second that.

Your server may be in the UK, in NL or in Iceland - if the server owner is an US company - it isn't offshore at all.

.to/.io/.ws/.in/.pw/ might be good for someone searching for a good domain name but they are not saver than a .com domain.

Same with "secure" registrars like internetbs.net.

Yup they offer private whois for free - but they take down a domain on the first complaint.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 15, 2014)

i got 2 domains one pirrery and one backup


----------



## Minmeo (Jan 15, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> i got 2 domains one pirrery and one backup


What did you get?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 15, 2014)

Minmeo said:


> What did you get?


primrey domain is .pw

back up is .com

but for obvious reasons i can not tell you the full domain names.


----------



## blergh (Jan 15, 2014)

Register it with something like 1984, cyberbunker, prq etc.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 15, 2014)

blergh said:


> Register it with something like 1984, cyberbunker, prq etc.


i already got a webhost for this.


----------

